# The ACLU..... again !



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2007)

ACLU asks school to stop censoring lesbian symbol

Portsmouth, Va.
The American Civil Liberties Union *demanded* in a letter to 
I.C. Norcom High School officials Thursday that they allow a 
lesbian student to wear a T-shirt displaying “two interlocking 
female symbols”. The female student is 17.

The organization contends that a teacher and an assistant
principal censored the student by requesting she not wear the shirt.
The father of the student, Michael Laccone contacted the ACLU
after she had reported the incident to him.

The ACLU wants officials to apologize to the student, not engage in 
other such “censorship” and strike any disciplinary notices regarding
the incident from the student’s file.

School officials have until Jan. 11 to respond. A possible action by
the ACLU could include a lawsuit if the demands are not met, said
Rebecca Glenberg, a legal director of the ACLU of Virginia.

Attempts to reach officials and the division superintendent were 
unsuccessful Thursday. However, Joseph L. Wiggins, the superintendent’s
executive assistant, said he had not seen the letter and could only speculate 
why the student was reportedly asked not to wear the shirt.


Here we go again.......

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 21, 2007)

Why is it when someone is told not to wear a shirt, or something along that line, the ACLU comes in and accuses censorship, racisim, etc. It's like they have nothing better to do. 

Anyway, thanks for the post.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2007)

*F#CK THE ACLU*  

I apologise for the bad word, but they are the biggest danger this country faces, bar none.

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 22, 2007)

A..American. C..Citizens. L.Losing. U. Unity. this is the problem with this country, we have to many idiots that are not aware of the threats around us, if you take a lib, to mexico he will not come back,........i.e. not functioning, which is very sad


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2007)

Regarding the issue with the school, that may have been heavy handed. Who freakin cares whats on the kids shirt unless its totally offensive. (I've been known to wear a shirt or 2 like that was really offensive  )

But the ACLU is a different story. They are the new communist threat. This is where I would like to se a law where whoever brings a lawsuit and loses must pay all the costs involved. I'm with TO. They have got to be the most dangerous in this country, bar none.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

PORTSMOUTH
Bethany Laccone can attend I.C. Norcom High School wearing a T-shirt that depicts a lesbian pride symbol, Principal Lynn Briley said Friday.

Briley's announcement came a day after the American Civil Liberties Union demanded that Norcom officials apologize to the 17-year-old student after a teacher and an assistant principal reportedly made her cover up the shirt and requested she not wear it to school.

The organization also requested, among other things, that officials not participate in other such "censorship" and remove any disciplinary notices related to the incident from Laccone's file.

"Yes, we did make a mistake," said Briley, adding that she had talked Thursday with the teacher and assistant principal who were involved.
Briley said she agreed with the ACLU that Laconne had been censored, but that no note had been placed in her file. She said she would apologize to the student and try to meet the other demands made by the ACLU.

Based on the recommendations of the division superintendent, "we're going to comply with the guidelines set by the ACLU as best as we can to resolve this matter," Briley said.

"That's very welcome news," said Rebecca Glenberg, legal director of the ACLU of Virginia. "We'll look forward to seeing the details of what exactly the school is going to do."

On Friday, Laconne, a Woodrow Wilson High School student who studies hotel management at Norcom, was happy to learn that she can return to Norcom wearing the shirt.

She said she hopes this initial victory will encourage other gay people to not fear displaying their pride through their clothing. "I hope that some people won't be scared to show who they are and can be proud of it," she said.
Her troubles started earlier this month.

Laconne said that on Dec. 10, the teacher and the assistant principal requested she conceal her lesbian pride T-shirt. She contends that she was threatened with suspension if she did not comply.

Briley said she had been aware that an assistant principal was dealing with a dress-code issue in which a teacher had complained about a student wearing a "sexually explicit" shirt.

Dress-code violation complaints are common, Briley said, and she had not known of any specifics in Laconne's case until she received the letter from the ACLU.

Briley said she knows the meaning of the T-shirt. The symbol is not "sexually explicit," Briley said.

The principal said she would have let Laconne continue wearing it to school.


Don't you just know, the minute the ACLU sez the magic word "LAWSUIT",
everyone is ready to knuckle under and give in to their demands.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, school district officials anymore are nothing more than bureaucrats. Sad.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2007)

The ACLU has done some good Bernard scopes comes to mind and they played alarge role in desegragating schools and surprisingly defended Oliver North


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 22, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> The ACLU has done some good



Have to disagree pb. The ACLU does have a list of "window dressing" cases to make it appear that they are fair and have the best interests of America at heart. But make no mistake, their agenda is to transform the United States into a Godless, secular-progressive, anything goes, legalized drugs, abortion on demand, no one accountable for anything, prevent the country from defending itself from our enemies etc., etc., etc.

And that they would defend NAMBLA's right to put information on the internet on how to rape young children is despicable. 

As I've stated before, *the ACLU should rot in Hell*  

If you can't see the ACLU as a danger, then you're not paying attention.

Respectfully,

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not agreeing with their agenda or what they stand for in every case but every place needs a (for lack of other words) a moderating influence . I don't appreciate most of their stands but thats me and I've never been 100% correct . The part of the diddlers make me upset but the part they played in ROE v Wade is not wrong IMHO . I'm aware the latter is very devisive in the US and am not trying to start a debate on that topic. We have a political party up here that is basically of the same stripe I dislike them intensely but they have a place I actually convinced a non voter if I was in the same position in life as they were I would vote for the for the party I disliked , but at least I got them to vote


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 23, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> As I've stated before, *the ACLU should rot in Hell*
> If you can't see the ACLU as a danger, then you're not paying attention.
> Respectfully,
> TO



I couldn't agree with you more!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm with you TO. NAMBLA, now theres an organization that should join them. Thats all I'm gonna say about those frickin sick bastardos.

and for those on the forum who don't know -

NAMBLA is the North American Man Boy Love Association. They advocate having sex with children as young as it takes.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 23, 2007)

These (groups) need to go away....quietly......


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 23, 2007)

Come on be reasonable yes they take on cases that are repulsive yet at the same time think about the laws you guys treasure such as search and seizure, stopping religious zealots from preventing the teaching of evolution. As repulsive and off the wall some of their cases might be they are a necessary evil in this world of checks and balances. I went to the ACLU sight to read up on it more and found this little quiz which shows which supreme court guy supports your views I ended up with Justice Souter

ACLU.tv


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 23, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> As repulsive and off the wall some of their cases might be they are a necessary *evil* in this world of checks and balances.



Key word pb....*evil*...and they (the ACLU) are *not* necessary for any reason. 

Long story short, America is a traditional country built on Judeo-Christian values, tenents and beliefs. The ACLU wants to destroy our traditions and transform the USA into a Godless, secular-progressive society.

Over my dead body  

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 23, 2007)

so what your saying is that you would like creationism taught in your schools and not evolution, that schools should be segregated and police have far more rights in search and seizure. And just to clarify something I'm not impressed with the majority of their crap but they have done some good work and I'm being the devils advocate


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 23, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> so what your saying is that you would like creationism taught in your schools and not evolution, that schools should be segregated and police have far more rights in search and seizure.



Nope. I'm not saying *any* of those things. I stand by my previous post.

TO


----------



## mkloby (Dec 23, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> so what your saying is that you would like creationism taught in your schools and not evolution, that schools should be segregated and police have far more rights in search and seizure. And just to clarify something I'm not impressed with the majority of their crap but they have done some good work and I'm being the devils advocate



You might believe that you evolved from an amoeba, but I don't believe that I did...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> You might believe that you evolved from an amoeba, but I don't believe that I did...


but who created the Amoeba


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

> You might believe that you evolved from an amoeba, but I don't believe that I did...



but you'll never be taught that in school. Only evolution. There is no take on any other theory. Even Intelligent Design. There is never other answers for them.

I've seen where the ACLU takes on school plays that sing Christmas songs and leave alone the Kwanzaa songs and others in the same children's play!! They do fight for rights but they are very selective and DO want to transform the USA into a Godless, secular-progressive society (thanks TO).

They do take on some cases but its only window dressing. If they were so hard core about equal rights, why aren't they doing something about Affirmative Action, Black Miss America, etc.? There is too much "equality" that they ignore.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

Watched a show about the Darwin vs Intelligent Design trial ,really good went through both theories . The show I watched shot holes all over the design theory using DNA for the 1st time . I think if you asked anybody from outside the US if they've heard of Intelligent Design most would say no


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Heck i dont think ive heard about yet,


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I do know that if it involves inteeligenc and me it didnt work!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> I do know that if it involves inteeligenc and me it didnt work!


Itelligent design is was proven to be Creationism under a new name , they found written links from the creationists whereby they changed the name of Creationism to Intelligent design. Here is a link for the show on the trial
NOVA | Intelligent Design on Trial | Watch the Program | PBS


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not exactly there either Pb, but don't you think, if they are going to teach this in schools there should be a fair representation of both sides. A good portion of this world is Christian including the US. I agree with you its another name for Creationism but it does make you think.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I'm not exactly there either Pb, but don't you think, if they are going to teach this in schools there should be a fair representation of both sides. A good portion of this world is Christian including the US. I agree with you its another name for Creationism but it does make you think.



That is kind of how they do it in German schools.

All students have to take Religion Class and then in Biology they cover Evolution.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2007)

Bet Germany doesn't have an ACLU.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I'm not exactly there either Pb, but don't you think, if they are going to teach this in schools there should be a fair representation of both sides. A good portion of this world is Christian including the US. I agree with you its another name for Creationism but it does make you think.


not trying to be rude but thats what Sunday school is about , if your going to teach creationism in school you might as well go "balls to the wall" and teach about Santa Claus the Easter Bunny the Tooth Fairy to say that Darwins Theory neglects God is crap then who created the amoeba


----------



## mkloby (Dec 26, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> not trying to be rude but thats what Sunday school is about , if your going to teach creationism in school you might as well go "balls to the wall" and teach about Santa Claus the Easter Bunny the Tooth Fairy to say that Darwins Theory neglects God is crap then who created the amoeba



As everyone knows - I don't believe in the notion of sep of Church and state... so I have no problem with them teaching religion in school. Religion goes far beyond what most people imagine, as it lays the foundation for our culture whether you believe in it or not.

That is a good point Pb about who created the amoeba. Aren't scientists still having a problem trying to come up with a theory on how the jump from various lifeless molecules and such to sustained organic life?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Bet Germany doesn't have an ACLU.



Thank god! 

But that does not mean that there are not other groups that are just as bad!


----------

